# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Kale plekken in baardgroei

## Anoniempie

Ik heb al sinds mijn baard groeit 3 kale plekken in mijn baard, 2 onder me kaak(rechter en linker kant van gezicht) en 1 onder me kin.

Nu heb ik sinds 3 weken ook psoriasis in mijn gezicht onder mijn baardgroei(linker kant van gezicht) en smeer ik daar vaak Dr Organic aloe vera middel op. Nu is sinds 2 dagen ofzo de kale plek veel groter geworden aan die kant en beginnen overal in mijn baard kale plekjes voor te komen. Heeft dat te maken met het middeltje dat ik smeer? Want aloe vera zou juist het haargroei moeten verbeteren toch?
Iemand die hier wat meer info over heeft?

----------

